# Reload RTA dry hits



## Apollo (23/7/18)

Hi guys, I am really hoping someone can help me here:

So this is the weirdest thing I have encountered in a long time, My Reload RTA is giving me dry hits, I replaced all the O-Rings, rewicked it numerous times, and at this stage I am on the stinkies again because I cannot stand the taste of a dry hit.

It's wicked so loosely that the cotton comes out of the juice flow "ports" (if you will) at the slightest tug, but just tight enough so it does not leak, so it is not chocking as a result.

When I vape it, there are also no air bubbles coming from the juice flow ports either. The weird part is that there are no air bubbles coming from anywhere else either (through the glass at the O-rings) which tells me that it's not vapor locked.

I have been using it for a year with no issue apart for this one which recently reared it's head, obviously.

Any advice? maybe someone else experienced the same thing?

I tried googling it, to no avail.


----------



## Rafique (23/7/18)

Please post pics of your wicking, I can say this is one tank I can give tips on.

What coil and coils are you using ?

I use cotton bacon Prime and use minimal fluffing as it absorbs very well

This all comes down to wicking and wattage being used

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Apollo (23/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Please post pics of your wicking, I can say this is one tank I can give tips on.
> 
> What coil and coils are you using ?
> 
> ...



Hi @Rafique Thanks for the response.

I cannot upload photos right away, but I am also using Cotton Bacon Prime and I am using 

28/36 ALIENS - 28ga N80 cores, wrapped in a 36ga N80 Alien Clapton. dual 4 wraps on 3mm @ 0.12Ω (Credit Noon Clouds website
And I vape them at about 55W regardless of the 80W recommended wattage.

I popped a quick search on uncle google and this exactly how I wick mine, maybe even not as tight:




Another thing I noticed is when I unscrew my fill cap the air bubbles moer out of the juice flow ports...

I am at a loss


----------



## zadiac (23/7/18)

@Apollo, thin out your wick leads some more. Your wicking looks fine, but it could be a little tight. Just comb your wick leads a little more. Also, when your wick leads are in the juice ports, you should just just be able to see the leads when you look from the outside. I have two Reloads and never had a dry hit because of the way I wick. Good luck. Plz report back on your findings.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rafique (23/7/18)

do you have the issue with regular round wire as well ?

Im running 30ga with 38ga over.

how tight is your cotton through the coil ?

"Another thing I noticed is when I unscrew my fill cap the air bubbles moer out of the juice flow ports" - this usually only happens if to much cotton or coils gunked from my experience.

Is the reload authentic or clone ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (23/7/18)

zadiac said:


> @Apollo, thin out your wick leads some more. Your wicking looks fine, but it could be a little tight. Just comb your wick leads a little more. Also, when your wick leads are in the juice ports, you should just just be able to see the leads when you look from the outside. I have two Reloads and never had a dry hit because of the way I wick. Good luck. Plz report back on your findings.



Hi @zadiac,

Yes, I normally comb out my wick's and it comes out to be a little thinner than is pictured. Also when I wick, I can only see remnants of what appears to be cotton through the juice ports from the outside. I just rewicked now and I'm on my way to go test it out. will keep you posted.


----------



## Apollo (23/7/18)

Rafique said:


> do you have the issue with regular round wire as well ?
> 
> Im running 30ga with 38ga over.
> 
> ...



@Rafique

I haven't tried round wire in my reload as yet. The cotton it very loose inside the coil, there is no resistance when I pull them through the coil, also no resistance when I pull them out of the juice ports. I just did a fresh wick and I'm going to test it out. I played with the coil positioning and made sure that there are no hotspots on the coils when dry firing.

It's an authentic reload, I hope so alteast otherwise it was a R1100 down the drain 

I'm gonna go test it out and let you know how that goes


----------



## Rafique (23/7/18)

Apollo said:


> @Rafique
> 
> I haven't tried round wire in my reload as yet. The cotton it very loose inside the coil, there is no resistance when I pull them through the coil, also no resistance when I pull them out of the juice ports. I just did a fresh wick and I'm going to test it out. I played with the coil positioning and made sure that there are no hotspots on the coils when dry firing.
> 
> ...




Cotton needs to be fairly tight through the coil

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (23/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Cotton needs to be fairly tight through the coil




Scheiße!! another wicking sesh on the cards I see...


----------



## Jengz (23/7/18)

Hallucinated_ said:


> have a look at the thread of @smilelykumeenit tips & tricks, he show a very nice way to wick your reload !
> 
> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/smilelykumeenit-tips-tricks.t49398/


He shows how tonwick the Petri 22mm Rta 
In this thread, I haven’t seen anything on the reload

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hallucinated_ (23/7/18)

Jengz said:


> He shows how tonwick the Petri 22mm Rta
> In this thread, I haven’t seen anything on the reload


ohhh haahaha my bad, thought taht was a reload lol. Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Apollo (23/7/18)

Rafique said:


> Cotton needs to be fairly tight through the coil



@Rafique All is well in Reload land. The wick expanded ever so slightly and the tank is wicking like it always did.

I'll keep an eye on it and advise if something changes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

